# Happy 3rd Gotcha Day, Risa



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It's hard to believe that 3 years ago I drove out to Butte, MT (was living in Billings at the time) to pick you up. From your Petfinder description and talking with the shelter employees, you sounded like the perfect match. You were skinny then and very afraid but you took no time in warming up to me. I knew I had a lot of work ahead of me--but I wasn't prepared.

The first year was extremely frustrating for both of us, I know. But through all the tough times, I learned so much from you. Sometimes I'm not sure who has improved more: you or me.

I know one thing for certain, you're not the same dog I brought home back then. Your confidence has soared in the time I've had you. You no longer bolt as we pass people even at a close distance. Though you are still afraid of novel objects, you rarely hesitate to check them out when I encourage you to do so. While you're still uncomfortable and afraid around other dogs, you've improved a great deal in your interactions. There are now many times when I take you out that you appear completely 'normal.'

It's been a wonderful three years, Risa and I pray we have many more together. You are a joy to be around. My loving, smiley girl. What would I do without you?

You look so young in this photo without the grey creeping around your muzzle:








And I can't believe how scant your coat is in this photo (not to mention how skinny you still were):








You continue to excel in anything I ask of you and you always enjoyed obedience classes:








I never planned on doing canine freestyle yet I can't deny the joy on your face when we participate in it. We finally got a chance to compete in the video competition this spring (awaiting results) and I hope we have many more opportunities to do so:








While I regret we didn't get to do anything fun today, I took you herding back in May for your Gotcha Day present and I know you had a blast (even if you have no instinct for it):









Love you with all of my heart, Risa.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy gotcha day Lucky Smiley Girl, Risa!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

that was great! Risa looks sooooo happy!! What a great job you have done with her!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy gotcha day, Risa! She looks so happy now, Jamie, she's very lucky to have you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Such a beautiful girl...







Happy gotcha day, Risa!!!







You and your mom are a match made in heaven!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

"One person's trash

is another person's treasure...."

congratulations on unveiling a jewel!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She is so precious and sweet, thanks for saving this beauty!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

¡Feliz Día de Gotcha a nuestra amiga bonita Risa! 

Zamboni, La Reina Chica y Mérida 
(y esa señora que cuida de ellas)


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, that's quite the party up above!

Happy Gotcha Day, Risa







Here's to many, many more.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day,







Smiley Girl!!







Keep on Smilin,' you have come so far with such a great Mom. We love you, Ris!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thank you all. Ris is getting a swelled head from all the attention.









I feel truly fortunate that I found her. She's an amazing dog. I'm so happy we're finally getting to the point where other people can see that too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hey, I didn't see this!!!!!!!

I hope Risa will accept late Gotcha Day wishes! I hope she had a great day!!!!!!!!!

Rafi looks forward to seeing her soon and hopes to sneak in at least one kiss!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Woohoo! Happy Gotcha Day Risa! What a great team you are together


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks. I think we're a pretty good team too.

Lil Mutt has met two new people this week. The one she met today she _insisted_ on saying "Hi" to. Not a typical Risa behavior at all. I was shocked!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

<---- Not a Risa, but then, you know she is just one of a kind Angel!

(Where's the "Happy Gotcha Day" smiley??)

Celabrate your Mutt, Jaimie! She looks and acts like a different dog. A testament to love and dedication.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ms. Risa.. one of my favorites on this board.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy gotcha day!


----------

